# Авиация > Современность >  Военные аэродромы

## Timmi

//////////////////////////////////////

----------


## Любомирский

меня тож такой вопрос интерисует. Что будет, если залезть да еще и с фотиком. Поможет ли аргумент, что "в заборе дырка, я запутался"...........

----------


## Александр II

ничего хорошего не будет - это точно.

а вообще, имхо тема - для "курилки"!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## xerf

> Здраствуйте.
> Расскажите пожалуйста, что бывает за выход на военный аэродром, лазанье по ангарам.
> И вообще можно приходить просто на военные аэродромы? А если нет, то если поймают. что за это будет?:)))


Аэродром охраняют дяди с автоматами. Ночью ты туда не пойдёшь - фотографировать темно. Дяди, которые охраняют ночью - злые.

Дяди, которые охраняют днём - дежурные, тоже с автоматами. На колючке таблички - "Внимание, часовой стреляет без предупреждения!". Но дядя не часовой. Ему скучно и холодно, хочется водки, а нельзя. Для связи с другими дядями, если что проглядит - радиостанция. Дяди взрослые, сомнения солдат-срочников "стрелять-не стрелять" им неведомы. Лично я, когда попадаю, хожу с патроном в стволе - жизнь дороже.

Такой вот ламерский заход будет этим скучным замёрзшим дядям развлечением. Да и особисту тоже скучно, будет потом чем позаниматься. :Smile:

----------


## xerf

> когда попытались приблизиться на само летное поле стали стрелять сигнальными ракетами


 Это оцепление, специально для таких, как Вы на время полётов выставляют, чтоб под самолёт не попали. А ракетницы им дают птичек гонять.

Но ты писал про ангары, значит - стоянка. Поверь - там есть и дяди, и колючка, и таблички. А если всё-таки залез - значит дяди всё-таки позволили себе отлучиться. Но так везёт не всегда.

----------


## Snake

А если снимать не с территории аэродрома, а находясь в недалеко от ограждений - если таковые имеются, это как будет расцениватся? 
Или далеко (100-200м), но находясь в пределах ясной видимости?

----------


## juky-puky

На любом приличном аэродроме в День Авиации устраивают экскурсии. Тогда приходи и снимай всё, что влезет в объектив...

----------


## Snake

> На любом приличном аэродроме в День Авиации устраивают экскурсии. Тогда приходи и снимай всё, что влезет в объектив...


Ну ты прям просветил  :Biggrin:

----------


## Любомирский

По идее ничего не могут сделать, если снимаешь самолеты за колючкой. Так же любиетли авиафото работают.

----------


## Nazar

> По идее ничего не могут сделать, если снимаешь самолеты за колючкой. Так же любиетли авиафото работают.


Согласно нашему законодательству , фото и видео съемка , военных и режимных объектов , запрещена .
 Хоть из-за забора , так что если служба проявит бдительность и неукоснительное выполнение обязанностей ( что вряд-ли произойдет ) , арестуют , в лучшем случае заставят уничтожить фото , в худшем могут вызвать совсем другую службу. Я один раз , правда не по моей вине , а из-за неосведомленности службы о съемке , так попал .

----------


## Snake

> Согласно нашему законодательству , фото и видео съемка , военных и режимных объектов , запрещена .
>  Хоть из-за забора , так что если служба проявит бдительность и неукоснительное выполнение обязанностей ( что вряд-ли произойдет ) , арестуют , в лучшем случае заставят уничтожить фото , в худшем могут вызвать совсем другую службу. Я один раз , правда не по моей вине , а из-за неосведомленности службы о съемке , так попал .


Я думаю вероятность худшего варианта будет увеличиваться пропорционально  удаленности от цивилизации. Хотя там наверно и бдительность небудет очень высока...

----------


## Nazar

> Я думаю вероятность худшего варианта будет увеличиваться пропорционально  удаленности от цивилизации. Хотя там наверно и бдительность небудет очень высока...


С чего Вы это взяли , поснимайте из-за забора ГЛИЦа , вроде как рядом с цивилизацией. :Wink:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вот так можно?)


А это, собсно, хде? :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## Snake

> С чего Вы это взяли , поснимайте из-за забора ГЛИЦа , вроде как рядом с цивилизацией.


Возможно  :Smile: 
Поснимать наверно удасться если выбирать точки для съемки - чтоб в глаза бдительным не бросаться, и случайному народу повозможности... Как шпион ;)

----------


## Любомирский

Хотя, знаете, спорный вопрос о съемке фото. Я тут свежий АиВ смотрел. Статья за МиГ-21 и к ней фото египетского МиГа на заводской стоянке. Теоретически съемка произведена на территории военного объекта, да еще и опубликована в СМИ. Как это классифицыруется?

----------


## F70173

> Хотя, знаете, спорный вопрос о съемке фото. Я тут свежий АиВ смотрел. Статья за МиГ-21 и к ней фото египетского МиГа на заводской стоянке. Теоретически съемка произведена на территории военного объекта, да еще и опубликована в СМИ. Как это классифицыруется?


да никак. Официальная съёмка была

----------


## KAV

Timmi, так это Вы в Сиверской ночами по укрытиям лазаете? Кое-кто хочет с Вами познакомиться.....

----------


## Любомирский

попал ты Timmi :-)

----------


## Nazar

> Timmi, так это Вы в Сиверской ночами по укрытиям лазаете? Кое-кто хочет с Вами познакомиться.....


Ну , аэродром в Сиверской предрасположен для подобных "вылазок" , дорога проходит практически перпендикулярно глиссаде , в сотне метров от торца , именно так хоть заснимайтесь , но разговор шел о стоянках , капонирах и так далее , в этом случае будет другой разговор , до стоянки можно дойти вполне спокойно , даже не спросят , но снимать там в нелетные дни нечего , а во время полетом , топать дальше-дохлый номер.

----------


## Snake

> Ну , аэродром в Сиверской предрасположен для подобных "вылазок" , дорога проходит практически перпендикулярно глиссаде , в сотне метров от торца , именно так хоть заснимайтесь , но разговор шел о стоянках , капонирах и так далее , в этом случае будет другой разговор , до стоянки можно дойти вполне спокойно , даже не спросят , но снимать там в нелетные дни нечего , а во время полетом , топать дальше-дохлый номер.


Т.е если снимать в указанном месте или дальше, и не наглеть присутствием, то желающиих взять Вас за Ж... небудет?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Т.е если снимать в указанном месте или дальше, и не наглеть присутствием, то желающиих взять Вас за Ж... небудет?


Попробуйте , может и не будет , я этим вопросом не задавался. :Rolleyes:

----------


## KAV

Если снимать за территорией аэродрома ничего не будет, а вот на аэродроме... Лучше попробовать обратиться к командованию, там достаточно лояльно относятся к этому, поэтому есть шанс получить разрешение и снимать не таясь. А вот ночами по стоянкам лазать наверное все-таки не стоит, можно ведь и правда неприятностей заиметь.

----------


## Timmi

Во первых это не Сиверская! Во вторых не ночью! В третьих никто не говорилл что мы лазаем по укрытиям и ангарам!!!  Вопрос был поставлен: "А что если...?"! А за то что я подошел к аэродрому из любопытства и даже не за колючку то это ниче)

----------


## Snake

> Если снимать за территорией аэродрома ничего не будет, а вот на аэродроме... Лучше попробовать обратиться к командованию, там достаточно лояльно относятся к этому, поэтому есть шанс получить разрешение и снимать не таясь. А вот ночами по стоянкам лазать наверное все-таки не стоит, можно ведь и правда неприятностей заиметь.


Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

В этом вопросе я несколько компетентен, поэтому, не вникая в Инструкции для служебного пользования должностных лиц касающихся, могу кратенько разъяснить...
При проникновении на аэродром постороннего с фотоаппаратом возможны следующие последствия:
Худший вариант: Если ночью или днем проник посторонний в запретную зону (стоянка авиатехники, склады , стоянка дежурного звена, укрытия с авиатехникой...) могут просто застрелить... Ночью это сделают уж точно, если еще со вспышкой снимать! Днем, возможен вариант действий, как арестовать, если попытаетесь бежать - однозначно очередь в спину....
Обычный вариант: Это днем, Вас часовой или должностное лицо задержит... Вас доставят в отдельную одиночную камеру гауптвахты или специально отведенное место с решетками...  Туда будут вызваны должностные лица авиа гарнизона. В частности и особист... Первое дело это обыск, установление личности, причина проникновения на военный объект, письменное объяснение... Далее вызывается милиция. Милиция устанавливает личность или подтверждает. Если личность не установлена, то обычно милиция оставляет задержанного у военных, так как у военных не действует установленные законодательством сроки задержания, предоставление адвоката, звонки и прочая фигня, в том числе и кормежка... Тут все по другому... Милиция берет данные, "пальчики" откатывает и едет по своим каналам узнавать Вашу личность. Если личность устанавливается-подтверждается и задержанный сотрудничает с дознанием, то это проходит более мягче и быстрее для задержанного. Особист по своей линии узнает в региональном управлении ФСБ, по месту жительства задержанного, инфу о нем. Информируется и военная прокуратура... Если все чисто, то задержанный передается местной милиции, на него оформляют протокол и привлекают, на усмотрение уже гражданских органов власти, к административной ответственности.  И Вас отпускают... Но Вы рано успокоились... Местное УФСБ еще посмотрит за Вашим поведением. Возможно Вы шпион и Вам платят за проникновение на военные объекты и фотографии самолетов... Так что Вы заработали лишний "геморрой" на свою попу и Вас будут знать в этой конторе в лицо и по имени... 
Это вариант, который проделывают должностные лица и который я лично знаю...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Во первых это не Сиверская! Во вторых не ночью! В третьих никто не говорилл что мы лазаем по укрытиям и ангарам!!!  Вопрос был поставлен: "А что если...?"! А за то что я подошел к аэродрому из любопытства и даже не за колючку то это ниче)


Судя по фотке на пред. странице, заполз во время полётов под глиссаду
почти в самый торец полосы и это типа за территорией ?
Ну ну... успехов...

----------


## F70173

> Судя по фотке на пред. странице, заполз во время полётов под глиссаду
> почти в самый торец полосы и это типа за территорией ?
> Ну ну... успехов...


Сань, ну не отчитывай ребёнка

----------


## Любомирский

Ну у нас малого чего военного летает (правда на стоянке АРП куча новенькой экспортной техники стоит). В общем интересно было почитать. Буду довольствоватся съемкой за забором.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

А как на счет аэродромов авиапредприятий(невоенные)  ? Например аэродром ХГАППа(ХАЗа)?

----------


## Nazar

> А как на счет аэродромов авиапредприятий(невоенные)  ? Например аэродром ХГАППа(ХАЗа)?


Иногда бывает еще строже , как например на Пушкинском АРЗ ,  если с военными возможно найти общий язык и понимание ( что чаще всего и присходит ) , то с гражданскими режимными объектами лично у меня намного сложнее.

----------


## Владимир

Интересно, что это за самолёты на кневичанском арз?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Это МиГ-31

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Понятненько.
А на аэроклубных аэродромах как с этим дело обстоит?

----------


## Nazar

> Понятненько.
> А на аэроклубных аэродромах как с этим дело обстоит?


Чисто аэроклубных аэродромов , не бывает по определению , аэроклубы располагаются либо на государственых  гражданских аэродромах ( режимные предприятия ) , на военных аэродромах  и в редких случаях на аэродромах входящих в частную собственность.

----------


## KAV

> Чисто аэроклубных аэродромов , не бывает по определению , аэроклубы располагаются либо на государственых  гражданских аэродромах ( режимные предприятия ) , на военных аэродромах  и в редких случаях на аэродромах входящих в частную собственность.


Володя, а Горская, на которой теперь рулит известный тебе бывший командир полка в Сиверской?
Там не частная собственность - аэродром принадлежит РОСТО, не государственный гражданский аэродром, не военный - типичный аэроклубовский, их самоли, их группа руководства полетами, их обслуга.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Чисто аэроклубных аэродромов , не бывает по определению , аэроклубы располагаются либо на государственых  гражданских аэродромах ( режимные предприятия ) , на военных аэродромах  и в редких случаях на аэродромах входящих в частную собственность.


А Касимово?

----------


## Nazar

> аэродром принадлежит РОСТО.



Знаем знаем , кто там сейчас рулит , но разве РОСТО не государственная организация ?




> А Касимово?


Бывший военный аэродром , кому принадлежит сейчас не знаю.
Проблемм со съемкой там наверное не возникнет , но , что там снимать ?
А вообще я имел ввиду , что раньше 99% ВПП были либо военными , либо режимными объектами.

----------


## KAV

> Знаем знаем , кто там сейчас рулит , но разве РОСТО не государственная организация ?


Ну да, ты прав. Но аэроклуб тоже РОСТОвский, значит государственный. И значит можно сказать, что аэродром аэроклубовский или нет?

PS Отцу передавай привет, мы с ним в Сиверской на полетах познакомились. Скажи еще, что свое обещание помочь с оцифровкой фильмов я помню, аппаратура у нас есть, вот насколько качественная не знаю, не особо специалист в этом. Но в любой момент готов помощь оказать.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну да, ты прав. Но аэроклуб тоже РОСТОвский, значит государственный. И значит можно сказать, что аэродром аэроклубовский или нет?


Во блин , я даже и не знаю как правильно :Frown: , можно у Николая Владимировича и спросить.
Привет отцу обязательно передам.

----------


## Vovka

В ходе "оптимизации" Вооруженных Сил РФ и перевода их на "Новый облик" принято решение о РАСФОРМИРОВАНИИ 9 гвардейского Виленского ордена Кутузова истребительного авиационного полка. Вашему вниманию представляется документальный фильм "Прощай, Килп-Явр", снятый ГТРК "Мурман" к Дню ВВС. 
http://depositfiles.com/files/h7sazovva

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Чисто аэроклубных аэродромов , не бывает по определению , аэроклубы располагаются либо на государственых  гражданских аэродромах ( режимные предприятия ) , на военных аэродромах  и в редких случаях на аэродромах входящих в частную собственность.


Наверное, есть исключения из этого правила. Лётное поле аэродрома Змеёво под городом Тверью и часть аэродромных построек принадлежит РОСТО (ДОСААФ). Это несколько раздражает руководство фирм "Конверс-Авиа" и "Вертикаль-Т", авиатехника которых базируется на вертодроме (часть летного поля аэродрома).

На этом же аэродроме базируется подразделение Федерации сверхлегкой авиации, негосударственной органиазции.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Аэродром охраняют дяди с автоматами. Ночью ты туда не пойдёшь - фотографировать темно. Дяди, которые охраняют ночью - злые.
> 
> Дяди, которые охраняют днём - дежурные, тоже с автоматами. На колючке таблички - "Внимание, часовой стреляет без предупреждения!".


Лет семь-восемь назад мальчишки залезали в "Антеи" Ан-22, стоявшие на приколе в Мигалове, и снимали какие-то детали. Это отмечалось пару раз. Но больше не слышно.

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Хурба https://topwar.ru/83247-aerodrom-hurba.html

----------


## OKA

"В авиационных частях Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) экипажи дальней авиации готовятся к перебазированию на оперативные аэродромы в рамках внезапной проверки боевой готовности ВКС.

Инженерно-технический состав выполнил комплексную подготовку авиационной техники к длительному перелету.

Полетные задания экипажи будут получать непосредственно перед вылетом.

Летный состав полностью готов к выполнению всего спектра задач по предназначению, включая полеты в качестве контрольных целей, боевое применение на полигонах, а также выполнение дозаправок в воздухе.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

Экипажи дальней авиации готовятся к перебазированию на оперативные аэродромы в рамках внезапной проверки боевой готовности ВКС : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации



"Самолеты Ил-76 перебросят техников ВКС на оперативные аэродромы в ходе внезапной проверки

Для транспортировки будет использовано около 20 самолетов военно-транспортной авиации. Внезапная проверка боеготовности ВКС России началась утром 7 февраля, завершится 9 февраля."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Около 20 Ил-76 перебросят техников ВКС на оперативные аэродромы в ходе внезапной проверки

----------


## Fencer

Впервые военно-технический форум «Армия-2020» стартовал в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2310351@egNews
Более полутора тысяч человек посетили форум «Армия» в первый день komсity.ru 
Форум «Армия-2020» стартовал в Комсомольске-на-Амуре Пресс-центр

----------


## Fencer

Гостям форума «Армия-2020» в Хабаровске покажут «Танковый вальс» (ФОТО,ВИДЕО) https://www.dvnovosti.ru/khab/2020/08/27/119397/
В Хабаровске стартовал международный военно-технический форум «Армия — 2020» (фото) https://www.khabarovskadm.ru/news/in...MENT_ID=832964

----------


## Avia M

"Шпаргалка" от 1954 года. :Cool:

----------


## Интересующийся



----------


## Avia M

«В соответствии с планом развития аэродромной сети предусмотрено возвести более 300 укрытий», - сказал Шойгу на заседании коллегии военного ведомства.
создание укрытий синхронизировано с поставками летательных аппаратов в войска.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/2021420161-pPwkP.html

Для ранее поставленных?...

----------


## Fencer

> Для ранее поставленных?...


Конечно - они же без укрытий, а в нынешние ЖБУ не входят по своим размерам.

----------


## Avia M

> Конечно


Выше читаем - "синхронизировано с поставками". А 30 и 35 к примеру, хранятся по старинке...

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны приняло решение модернизировать самый восточный военный аэродром страны — Елизово под Петропавловском-Камчатским (он принимает также и гражданские самолеты. — «Известия»). В ходе работ там будут возведены специальные бетонные укрытия для авиатехники и обновлены системы связи и навигации.

https://iz.ru/1157988/roman-kretcul-...ennyi-aerodrom

----------


## GThomson

> Минобороны приняло решение модернизировать самый восточный военный аэродром страны — Елизово под Петропавловском-Камчатским (он принимает также и гражданские самолеты. — «Известия»). В ходе работ там будут возведены специальные бетонные укрытия для авиатехники и обновлены системы связи и навигации.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1157988/roman-kretcul-...ennyi-aerodrom


а как же Угольные Копи (Анадырь)?

----------


## Avia M

> а как же Угольные Копи (Анадырь)?


Вот так... 2014.

Главком ВВС РФ Виктор Бондарев заявил о том, что с начала будущего года Министерство обороны планирует приступить к реконструкции военных аэродромов в Тикси и Анадыре. 

https://topwar.ru/60498-glavkom-vvs-...-chukotke.html

----------


## GThomson

> Вот так... 2014.
> 
> Главком ВВС РФ Виктор Бондарев заявил о том, что с начала будущего года Министерство обороны планирует приступить к реконструкции военных аэродромов в Тикси и Анадыре. 
> 
> https://topwar.ru/60498-glavkom-vvs-...-chukotke.html


я не про реконструкцию.
я про знание географии...

----------


## Avia M

> я про знание географии...


Видимо в ведомстве некая иная география... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

О переводе 44 аэродромов гражданской авиации в категорию «посадочная площадка» http://favt.gov.ru/public/materials/...44aa577465.pdf

----------


## Avia M

Под Рубцовском Инженерно-аэродромный батальон Центрального военного округа завершил строительство военного аэродрома, сообщает пресс-служба ЦВО.

- Взлетно-посадочная полоса аэродрома позволяет выполнить посадку транспортных самолетов Ан-12 и Ан-26, а также транспортно-штурмовых вертолетов Ми-8 – объясняют в пресс-службе.

Читайте на WWW.ALT.KP.RU: https://www.alt.kp.ru/online/news/4416281/

----------


## Fencer

> Под Рубцовском Инженерно-аэродромный батальон Центрального военного округа завершил строительство военного аэродрома, сообщает пресс-служба ЦВО.


Полевой военный аэродром ЦВО появился в Алтайском крае https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2380205@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны возродит авиабазу на Чукотке https://iz.ru/1222901/2021-09-17/min...zu-na-chukotke

----------


## Avia M

Вопрос знатокам.
В современных условиях, более не актуально рассредоточение самолетов по отдельным стоянкам?

----------


## GThomson

> Вопрос знатокам.
> В современных условиях, более не актуально рассредоточение самолетов по отдельным стоянкам?


неактуально

----------


## Avia M

> неактуально


Понятно. Даже окружная ж/д петляла, для снижения потерь при авианалете. В наст. время её выравнивают...

----------


## Avia M

Запасные.

----------


## Avia M

Почему интересно штатные места покинули?...

----------


## Avia M

«В соответствии с планом развития аэродромной сети предусмотрено возвести более 300 укрытий»...

----------

